# عن المراكب و الزحاليق !!!!!



## طالب هندسه# (7 سبتمبر 2007)

خلاصة الكلام يا جماعة...إن المركب بتتزحلق 

و ليها زحاليق مخصوصة بيزحلقوها بيها (مش أى زحاليق طبعا )

و يوم زحلقة المركب ده بيبقى يوم عيييد... 
و الناس كلها تتجمع و تتفرج و صاحب المركب ييجى و الناس الكبارة بقى و هيصة... 

أمال...هوا كل يوم بنزحلق مركب 


طب إزاى و فين وليه؟ 
...هوا ده موضوعنا 


طب صلوا على النبى (عليه الصلاة و السلام) 

المركب بتتبنى فى مكان بيسموه ترسانه (Shipyard) 





 

و جوة الترسانة بتتبنى فى حاجة من الأتنين :

1- حوض (سواء كان حوض عائم أو جاف) 




 
2- قزق (Slipway) (أو زحاليق زى ما سميناها) :




 
* ألواح و عيدان المراكب بتتقطع و بتتلحم و بتتظبط و فى الآخر بتتركب علشان تكون بلوكات المركب (بلوكات يعنى المركب بس متقسمة حتت) 





 
* و بعدين بيودوهم على القزق علشان يتجمعوا 




 



 

* المركب بتكون محطوطة على عجل...و ده اللى بيخليهم يقدروا يحركوها من مكان للتانى​ 

* و ممكن أكتر من مركب يكونوا فى نفس الترسانة فى نفس الوقت​ 




* بالنسبة للزحلقة ففى طريقتين:

1- بالطول :

و فيها المركب بتنزل بضهرها (بمبدأ إدى ضهرك للترعة على رأى العالم الشهير محمود رضا) 

2- بالعرض :


بتكون واقفة على الحرف و بعدين يسبوها تنزل و تعمل تششششششش كبيرة


 



 



 




و ده طبعا له حسابات كتير علشان تتأكد من سلامة المركب و هيا نازلة على الزحليقة 

بيزحلقوا مركب جديدة فى البحرية الأمريكية ...و حصلت لخبطة فى الحسابات 

و يا دوب يقولوا سيرى يا نورومااااااندى 

و تششششششششششششششششششش 

المفروض التششششششش اللى بتحصل تحصل من ناحية البحر و بس....مش من الناحية اللى واقفين فيها الناس 

لكن فى حالتنا دى حصلت فى الناحيتين 
و بالتالى الناس كلها إتغرقت......و كان فيهم جنرالات و ناس جامدة 



و بس كدة...دى قصة المركب و الزحاليق 

صدق اللى قال....عالم زحاليق صحيح 


عايز تعليقات على الفيديو و الكلام و الصور و كل حاجة 

ماحدش يدخل يتفرج و يطلع من سكات 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx قام المشرف ب الحذف


((((منقوووول للفائده ه ه ه ه ه ه - منقووووول للفائده ه ه ه ه ه ه ))))
تقبلو خالص تحياتي : اخوكم طالب هندسه


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع وياريت ذكر المصدر ضرورى هنا عشان لا يحذف الموضوع 
شكرا على مجهودك
المشرف


----------



## طالب هندسه# (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على ممرورك 
وبالنسبه للمصدر اخذته من منتدى هندسي على هذا الرابط:
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread-t_12270.html
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم:طالب هندسه


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على التوضيح الف شكر


----------



## كرم الدين (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

يااااااااااااه مكنتش اعرف ان الموضوع بسيط اوى زى ما انت قلت ولا هو مكلف ولا بياخد وقت مجرد حوض جاف و لا سليب واى و شوية حديد و كام بنطة لحام و بعدين تششششششش .............هايل 
ان شاء الله لما تخلص و تشتغل هتتعلم و هتضحك على كل الكلام اللى انت قلته
الصور جميله جدااااااااااااا
مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## Bassoom (27 أكتوبر 2007)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> يااااااااااااه مكنتش اعرف ان الموضوع بسيط اوى زى ما انت قلت ولا هو مكلف ولا بياخد وقت مجرد حوض جاف و لا سليب واى و شوية حديد و كام بنطة لحام و بعدين تششششششش .............هايل
> ان شاء الله لما تخلص و تشتغل هتتعلم و هتضحك على كل الكلام اللى انت قلته
> الصور جميله جدااااااااااااا
> مشكورررررررررررررر


هاهاهاهاهاها :7: 

انا كاتب الموضوع الأصلى يا بشموهندس 
هوا أصلا الموضوع مكتوب لغير المهندسين.....علشان كدة حتلاقيه مبسط جدا :84:


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مرحبا باسم .. وايه اخبار المنتدى عندكم .. على فكره شرفت منتدانا .. وياريت تعمل مشاركات هنا 
اشكرك 
اخوك ماهر


----------



## Bassoom (8 نوفمبر 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> مرحبا باسم .. وايه اخبار المنتدى عندكم .. على فكره شرفت منتدانا .. وياريت تعمل مشاركات هنا
> اشكرك
> اخوك ماهر


الحمد لله يا ماهر و إن شاء لله متجمعين فى الخير


----------



## البحار المشاكس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل وربنا يعينك 
ملحوظه 
ياريت بلاش لفظ الزحلقه دا عشان بس الناس هاتضحك علينا 
ياريت يتحط ماكانه التدشين 
والله المستعان
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

